# Transporting Bettas Long Distances?



## Miakemi (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, I didn't think this fit under the shipping sticky so I was hoping for some help. I live in a college dorm 4-4.5 hours away from my permanent residence, and this is the first year that I'll have a betta with me on the drive back. I've been searching google for the best way to take Link from point A to point B, but I see so many different answers that it makes me nervous. What's the safest and most economical way to do this?


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

When I had the 2 hour trip between CT and NY during breaks, my bettas traveled in fish bags. They are pretty cheap, prevented spills, and were designed for fish. It's extremely temperary and may not be good enough for as long as 5 hours. I would have to open the bags every 30-45 minutes or so to make sure the air at the surface of the water was fresh or if the bag was visibly deflatting. It's just kept them alive long enough to make it from point A to point B.


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

In addition to what SnowySurface suggests, I would also possibly try to keep them in the dark during travel to minimize the stress on them. Moving them in bags is not unlike how many of us bring them home from the store. Good luck!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've travelled cross country with my bettas multiple times. If it is just a 4-5 hour trip there isn't much to worry about. Fish bags are one good option. Just make sure you don't have the car's air conditioner on full blast. For longer trips I get 1/2 gallon plastic cookie containers (sold at walmart-they have lids that screw on securely). You can use scissors or an electric drill to drill 1 small hole in the center of the lid; it allows air flow while still preventing all the water from spilling if the container were to fall over. If you place him in a box on the floor you won't have to worry about spilling... Good luck, can't wait for school to get out!


----------

